# [APPS] TouchWiz 4 Launcher, Clock, and Calc (Links) Updated 3/21 9:30p CST



## PhoenixPath (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey guys,

Now before anyone starts flaming me with "why would you want TouchWiz on your Nexus?!?1" crap...shove it. Some of us like TW and VZW doesn't carry the SGSII.

That said:

I have been hunting for some way to get my CDMA Galaxy Nexus to run *anything* resembling TouchWiz since I got the device. Here are the results of my labors so far.

Please feel free to contribute links to widgets (I could have sworn I had found a working TW digitalclock widget at one point) or alternative links to other devs working on these things....I am sure I haven't found 'em all.

*TouchWiz Launcher (Thank you *SO* much **oecus4869**!): ** __NEW LINK!!__*
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1539879
(.zip cwm install)

*TouchWiz Clock and Calc (Thank you *SO* much **XanSama**!):*
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1522009
(Calc is an installable apk, clockpackage is a cwm .zip)

Again, updates welcome, and please don't flood this with arguments about TouchWiz vs. AOSP.

Edit:
*SGS II Digital Clock Widget (No idea who it came from...):*
http://www.mediafire...ijnqowp44ukwlur
Widget works and time updates, but tapping it does nothing. Copy to /system/app using Root Explorer.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Kudos to you sir! Thanks for posting this!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

No flaming will come from me! Lol. Android is all about options!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

Omfg. Been wanting TW clock back since the fascinate got on the aosp train

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## caifan805 (Sep 4, 2011)

The email app would be great! I miss that from my Charge.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk.


----------



## PhoenixPath (Jun 7, 2011)

caifan805 said:


> The email app would be great! I miss that from my Charge.


Everything I have heard has told me that *requires* the TW frameworks, which have not yet been ported.

...though I would *love* to be wrong about that.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

> > The email app would be great! I miss that from my Charge.
> 
> 
> Everything I have heard has told me that *requires* the TW frameworks, which have not yet been ported.
> ...


Unfortunately, you are right. I'm currently looking into porting TW MMS and any and every TW app requires TW framework or heavy modification. Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## PhoenixPath (Jun 7, 2011)

Updated OP.

New link to better-working TW4 launcher. Layout is much improved. landscape still seems to have layout issues, but portrait is *perfect*.

Added Digital clock Widget.


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

Neat, but can't get the digital clock widget to work. Do we extract and place or just dump the whole zip file?


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow nice!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## PhoenixPath (Jun 7, 2011)

droidmakespwn said:


> Neat, but can't get the digital clock widget to work. Do we extract and place or just dump the whole zip file?


Rename to apk and drop in /system/app.


----------

